
Stevey's Blog Rants: Boring Stevey Status Update - nickb
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/12/boring-stevey-status-update.html
======
abstractbill
Far from boring. An Emacs that had javascript as its extension language would
be _very_ interesting.

------
idea
Too bad he didn't say much about Rhino on Rails. If Steve is too busy perhaps
someone else from Google who is working on it can write about it?

------
brlewis
I love that half the blog comments are suggestions on how to count
words/characters in emacs.

